# Just Got the Offer!



## ThainC (7 Mar 2007)

Figured after my last bout in the chat room saying I wasn't sure when I would be going, I'd drop a post and let everyone know - I just got my job offer for Infantry Officer.  VERY excited to say the least  ;D

Chad Thain


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Mar 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2007)

Congrats Chad!! I know how frustrating of a process this has been for you, but.. I told you it would be worth it! I am so excited for you! Best of luck with the journey!  :-*


----------



## ThainC (7 Mar 2007)

Thanks a lot!!! Pretty stoked!


----------



## armyrules (7 Mar 2007)

Good Job and Congratulations on your new adventure


----------



## SoF (7 Mar 2007)

Congradulations Thain and good luck in the military.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (8 Mar 2007)

AWESOME Thain!!! Good things happen to those who wait!  ;D  Hope to see you there.   

Anybody else joining him there on April 19th?


----------



## narushima (8 Mar 2007)

I got my offer for Infantry Officier also. I will be in St-Jean on the 16th of April! Congrats and best of luck fellow  

edit: Does anyone knows if by starting my career as an Infantry Officer on the 16th of April, I will get the change to go help in Afghanistan or will it be over when I am ready?

Thanks!


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 Mar 2007)

In my opinion, if Canada withdraws in February 2009, I'd say your chances to go to A'stan are low.  By the time you finish all of your initial training (phase I to phase IV), assuming that all your courses were to come consecutively and excluding SLT, you're looking at mid to late 2008.  I cannot imagine being selected for the final rotation at that point.


----------



## andreit1 (10 Mar 2007)

Cool !
Hope I make it after my medical too 
Congrats


----------



## ThainC (10 Mar 2007)

Thanks a lot! I hope you get your call ASAP! I'm curious who else is all going... would be nice to know some people prior to getting there!

Chad.


----------



## tannerthehammer (11 Mar 2007)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> In my opinion, if Canada withdraws in February 2009, I'd say your chances to go to A'stan are low.  By the time you finish all of your initial training (phase I to phase IV), assuming that all your courses were to come consecutively and excluding SLT, you're looking at mid to late 2008.  I cannot imagine being selected for the final rotation at that point.



I think we are going to be there alot longer than 2009


----------



## rosco (11 Mar 2007)

Congrats!

Took me three and half years but will also be seeing you in St. Jean.
Although as an Armour Officer!

See you in the mess.
First beer is on me.


----------



## Zallik (12 Mar 2007)

Hey, I also got my offer for Infantry Officer last Friday. I should be arriving at Saint-Jeans on the 20th, and apparently the course starts on the 23rd. So excited to get started!


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (12 Mar 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I just got off the phone and I got my offer. LOG OFFICER  
I don't have all the details yet, but looks like I'll be going to the mid-April basic too.  ;D ;D
He he I've never been this happy and excited in my life.  WOOHOOO!!!  ;D


----------



## ThainC (13 Mar 2007)

WOOT! Ahroo! CONGRATS, Ramona!!!


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (13 Mar 2007)

Hehe  Thanks, see ya there Chad  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Mar 2007)

Congrats!   Good luck.


----------



## andpro (13 Mar 2007)

Congrats everyone, I'll probably see you guys there as well but a bit later, I start May 7th.


----------



## Future-Nurse (14 Mar 2007)

First of all congratulations to you all.
I am still waiting for mine. I applied ROTP NO and not sure when they're making offers but from what I've seen here, it seems like offers are being made.
Any info on that? Any Recruiters here?
Thanks
FN


----------



## CBH99 (14 Mar 2007)

Good lord...

Officers, officers, everywhere!!   :-\

Just kidding - CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU!!  Its taken a lot of hard work to get to this point, a sincere congrats to all of you!!


----------



## ChristopherRobin (27 Mar 2007)

I should be able to make it. I'm supposed to get sworn in tomorrow although there's some medical stuff I need to sort out; possible herniated disc. If I get on, it'll be last minute.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2007)

Just what we need, more pointy heads...  ;D

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Mar 2007)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## Happydiver (28 Mar 2007)

I just got my flight itinerary yesterday and it sounds like the Vancouver Island folks are doing a bit of a milk run picking up people all across the country before we hit Montreal.  I'm up bright and squirrelly to catch an oh dark early flight out of Comox on the 14th with stops in Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto & finally a 1815 landing in Montreal.  At least we get a day to ourselves to try and navigate our way around the Mega.
CYA all soon....


----------

